# CPU mit Peltier Element



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2014)

Hat schon mal irgendwer diesen Kühler getestet?
http://www.v3components.com/new/voltair.html


----------



## Aledril (20. November 2014)

Getestet hab ich diesen Kühler zwar nicht, aber wenn ich das Prinzip richtig verstehe, wird beim Anlegen einer Spannung an das Peltier-Element, die der CPU zugewandte Seite zwar kälter, die gegenüberliegende Seite wird jedoch noch wärmer, als es nur mit der CPU alleine der Fall wäre.

Somit muss der Kühler bzw. die Lüfter zusätzlich zur Wärme der CPU auch die in das Peltier-Element gesteckte Energie abführen. Man verbrät also nur noch mehr Energie und die Lüfter müssen schneller drehen.
Man könnte mit dem Peltier-Elemente zwar auch Energie gewinnen, ich denke jedoch nicht, das es in diesem Fall dazu verwendet wird


----------



## PunkButcher (20. November 2014)

Den einzigen Vorteil sehe ich dabei in Kombination mit einer Wasserkühlung:
Auf der kühlen Seite können Temperaturen unterhalb der Raumtemperatur realisiert werden, was Overclockern entgegen kommt. Gleichzeitig müsste die Kühlung statt nur 100W von der CPU zusätzlich - mal grob geraten - noch 50W vom Peltierelement abführen. Das könnte gerade mit einer Wasserkühlung und einem großen Radiator durchaus leise geschehen.

Unterm Strich dürfte es wohl bedeutend leiser und womöglich effizienter als eine Kompressorkühlung sein.

Ein Test mit einem solchen Setup wäre aber schon interessant


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2014)

- doppelt -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2014)

Aledril schrieb:


> Getestet hab ich diesen Kühler zwar nicht, aber wenn ich das Prinzip richtig verstehe, wird beim Anlegen einer Spannung an das Peltier-Element, die der CPU zugewandte Seite zwar kälter, die gegenüberliegende Seite wird jedoch noch wärmer, als es nur mit der CPU alleine der Fall wäre.
> 
> Somit muss der Kühler bzw. die Lüfter zusätzlich zur Wärme der CPU auch die in das Peltier-Element gesteckte Energie abführen. Man verbrät also nur noch mehr Energie und die Lüfter müssen schneller drehen.
> Man könnte mit dem Peltier-Elemente zwar auch Energie gewinnen, ich denke jedoch nicht, das es in diesem Fall dazu verwendet wird


So funktioiert das. Aber das Problem gerade bei Haswell ist die schlechte Wärmeableitung vom Chip zum Kühler. Für ordentliches OC muss darum die CPU Oberseite so kalt wie möglich sein. Es gibt aber leider keine Peltierelemten, die über der CPU-Fläche 200W abführen können. Die Peltierelemente können darum nur unterstützend wirken, genauso, wie es in dem oben beschrieben Kühler umgesetzt wurde. Natürlich muss der eigentliche Kühlkörper dann viel mehr Wärme an die Luft abgeben, aber bei den Kühlern ist Fläache und Kühlleistung kein Problem.

Ich sehe in dem genannten Kühler, wenn auch für viel Geld, hohen Stromverbrauch und erheblich höheres Geräusch gegenüber normalen Wasser- oder Luftkühlern, immerhin die Möglichkeit für den 24/7 Bereich etwas Potential zu finden, keine Ahnung, irgendwas um 200Mhz vielleicht. Aber immerhin. So ein i7-4790k mit dauerhaft 5Ghz wäre doch was. 



PunkButcher schrieb:


> Den einzigen Vorteil sehe ich dabei in Kombination mit einer Wasserkühlung


Das dachte ich auch zuerst, aber man bekommt keine 200W alleine über das Peltier-Element. Es geht nur in paralleler Schaltung mit einem Kühler. Das wäre auch bei einem Wasserkühler denkbar, dann müßte es von der CPU eine Heatpipe zum Peltier geben und das wiederum ebenso in den Wasserkreislauf angeschlossen werden. Das ist mit dem beschriebenem Kühler Platzsparender umgesetzt.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (20. November 2014)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch zuerst, aber man bekommt keine 200W alleine über das Peltier-Element. Es geht nur in paralleler Schaltung mit einem Kühler. Das wäre auch bei einem Wasserkühler denkbar, dann müßte es von der CPU eine Heatpipe zum Peltier geben und das wiederum ebenso in den Wasserkreislauf angeschlossen werden. Das ist mit dem beschriebenem Kühler Platzsparender umgesetzt.


 
Dann wird dir dieser Kühler gefallen:  Amazon Link 

Von dem hat PCGH sogar einen Test: Coolermaster V10

Der wendet zumindest das Prinzip welches du beschrieben hast an


----------



## JadawinUK (20. November 2014)

Sowas gab's schon mal und sah auch fast genau so aus: Titan Amanda. 

TITAN

Den hatte ich früher mal auf meinem Intel Core 2 Q 6600. Der Amanda war schlechter als ein allerdings etwas größerer Scythe Ninja Plus. Um die CPU damit wirklich besser zu kühlen, müsste das TEC wohl auch eher mit so einem Monsterkühler oder mit einer Wasserkühlung versehen sein - wie alle anderen hier auch schon sagen.


----------



## kingkoolkris (20. November 2014)

Die Peltier-Teile tauchen doch jedes Jahr aufs Neue auf ^^


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (20. November 2014)

kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Die Peltier-Teile tauchen doch jedes Jahr aufs Neue auf ^^


 
Ja hab mir selber eines gekauft. Nur habe ich seinerzeit nicht auf den Typ geachtet.
Es gibt nämlich Termo-Electric-Cooler(=TEC) und TEG (Termo-Electric-Generator) und hab mir versehentlich einen TEG gekauft.
Der unterschied besteht lediglich im Verwendungszweck.

Die TECs kann man super zum Kühlern von Geräten hernehmen. Also Strom zuführen, dann wird die eine Seite Heiß (HOT) und die andere Kalt (COLD).
Beim einem TEG ist es genau entgegengesetzt! Die sind eher besser dazu geeignet, dass man die eine Seite beheizt (COLD) und die andere Kühlt (HOT) und dann wird Strom erzeugt.

Aufgrund des geringen Wirkungsgrades sind die TEGs zum Kühlen ungeeignet, weil man zwischen 75W und 100W reinsteckt, aber die Elemente kaum Kühlen bzw. Heizen.
Natürlich kann man die TECs wiederum zum Strom erzeugen hernehmen, aber diese bringen wiederum zu wenig "W" raus  (Da bekommt man mit einem TEG mehr)

Einen TEG könnte man (theoretisch) dazu verwenden, um in einem PC Strom zu erzeugen.
Dazu müsste man nur die eine Seite von der CPU beheizen, und die andere von einem Radiator kühlen lassen.
Mit dem gewonnenen Strom könnte man dann zum Beispiel seinen Tischventilator betreiben


----------



## General Quicksilver (20. November 2014)

PunkButcher schrieb:


> Den einzigen Vorteil sehe ich dabei in Kombination mit einer Wasserkühlung:
> Auf der kühlen Seite können Temperaturen unterhalb der Raumtemperatur realisiert werden, was Overclockern entgegen kommt. Gleichzeitig müsste die Kühlung statt nur 100W von der CPU zusätzlich - mal grob geraten - noch 50W vom Peltierelement abführen. Das könnte gerade mit einer Wasserkühlung und einem großen Radiator durchaus leise geschehen.
> 
> Unterm Strich dürfte es wohl bedeutend leiser und womöglich effizienter als eine Kompressorkühlung sein.
> ...



Um das Peltierelemt zurhalben maximalen Temperaturdifferenz bei 100W zu pumpender Wärme zu überreden brauchst du ein 200W Peltier. Bei 70% Wirkungsgrad (was schon sehr viel für ein Peltier ist) bist du ~ 286W zusätzlicher Abwärme, du müsstest als 386W am Kühler abführen und das möglichst knapp über Raumtemperatur um das ganze nicht komplett sinnfrei zu machen...

Ein Peltier kann (1 Stufig, alles andere macht bei der zu erwartenden Pumpleistung eh keinen Sinn, das es in den KW - Bereich bei der elektrischen Leistungsaufnahme geht) je nach Technologie maximal 60 ... 75 °C Temperaturdifferenz erzeugen. Bei 0W gepumpter thermischer Leistung. Bei der maximal gepumpten thermischen Leistung beträgt die Temperaturdifferenz nur noch 0°C. Bei der halben Differenztemperatur ist die halbe thermische Leistung möglich. Der Wirkungsgrad von den Peltieren beträgt bei Maximalspannung (= maximal mögliche maximale Temperaturdifferenz) zwischen etwa 0,5 und 0,7. Eine entsprechend stark übertaktete CPU verbrät schon mal 300W oder sogar noch mehr unter Vollast, was dann im ungünstgsten Fall bedeuten würde, dass du schon 600W Peltierleistung für 30°C Temperaturdifferenz benötigen würdest, was dann in 1200W elektrischer Leistungsaufnahme resultieren würde. Bei 20°C Raumtemperatur und einer riesigen Radiatorfläche könntest du also damit knapp unter 0°C kommen, vielleicht um -5°C...-10°C, vielleicht bei guten Peltierelementen und einem kühlen Raum auf -20°C. Mit einer entsprechenden Kompressorkühlung liegst du bei vielleicht 400W ... 600W elektrischer Leistungsaufnahme und bei -30°C ... -40°C. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau so funktioniert das. Du hast das Problem er zusätzlichen Wärme erkannt. Aber das Problem gerade bei Haswell ist die schlechte Wärmeableitung vom Chip zum Kühler. Für ordentliches OC muss darum die CPU Oberseite so kalt wie möglich sein. Es gibt aber leider keine Peltierelemten, die über der CPU-Fläche 200W abführen können. Die Peltierelemente können darum nur unterstützend wirken, genauso, wie es in dem oben beschrieben Kühler umgesetzt wurde. Natürlich muss der eigentliche Kühlkörper dann viel mehr Wärme an die Luft abgeben, aber bei den Kühlern ist Fläache und Kühlleistung kein Problem.
> 
> Ich sehe in dem genannten Kühler, wenn auch für viel Geld, hohen Stromverbrauch und erheblich höheres Geräusch gegenüber normalen Wasser- oder Luftkühlern, immerhin die Möglichkeit für den 24/7 Bereich etwas Potential zu finden, keine Ahnung, irgendwas um 200Mhz vielleicht. Aber immerhin. So ein i7-4790k mit dauerhaft 5Ghz wäre doch was. Und das Peltierelement müßte natürlich so geregelt werden, dass es erst ab 40°C CPU-Temperatur in Aktion tritt, denn idle braucht man das nicht.



Das stärkste Einzellpeltier was mir bekannt ist, kann etwas über 400W http://www.eureca.de/datasheets/03.xx.xxxx/03.02.xxxx/03.02.0249/TEC2H-62-62-437_75.pdf und nimmt dabei über 875W elektrisch auf. --> maximal sind dann auf der warmen Seite mehr als 1300W abzuführen (bei maximal gepumpter Wärmemenge)....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2014)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> ... Bei der maximal gepumpten thermischen Leistung beträgt die Temperaturdifferenz nur noch 0°C....


Das hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Ich hatte aus den mir vorliegenden technischen Daten verstanden, das bei der angegebenen thermischen Leistung auch das Temperaturgefälle von 70°C anliegt. Auch die maximal erlaubte Temperatur von meistens 80°C bei den Conrad-Elementen schränkt die Nutzung enorm ein. Und trotzdem wäre es, so war der erste Gedanke, gegenüber normalen Wasser- oder Luftkühlungen ein kleiner Verteil, wenn die CPU Oberfläche zumindest 10°C kälter wäre. Aber der Effekt ist in der Tat zu gering. Ich suche mal weiter im Netz, ob es taugliche Komponenten und Anordnungen gibt.




kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Die Peltier-Teile tauchen doch jedes Jahr aufs Neue auf ^^


Das ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen für eine große Verschwörungen der bedeutenden CPU-Kühler Industrie zusammen mit den Luminaten und Bibelbergern geben uns! Uns soll Rechnerleistung vorenthalten werden, damit wir besser Ausbeutbar sind     




PunkButcher schrieb:


> Unterm Strich dürfte es wohl bedeutend leiser und womöglich effizienter als eine Kompressorkühlung sein.


Das war mein erster Gedanke, dass man in der Leistung etwas besser als mit Wasserkühlungen wird, ohne der größen Aufwand und das hohe Geräusch der Kompressoren. Aber: Wird wohl nix 




SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Dann wird dir dieser Kühler gefallen:  Amazon Link


 Danke, den hatte ich auch schon gefunden, aber die Testberichte dazu deuteten keinen Vorteil zu  normalen Kühler an.




General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Das stärkste Einzellpeltier was mir bekannt ist, kann etwas über 400W http://www.eureca.de/datasheets/03.xx.xxxx/03.02.xxxx/03.02.0249/TEC2H-62-62-437_75.pdf und nimmt dabei über 875W elektrisch auf. --> maximal sind dann auf der warmen Seite mehr als 1300W abzuführen (bei maximal gepumpter Wärmemenge)....


Danke, das wiederum sieht interessant aus, erlaubt es höhere Temperaturen. Und es hat eine recht hohe Wärmeleistung bei relativ kleiner Fläche. Da muss ich mal was basteln


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. November 2014)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> das Problem gerade bei Haswell ist die schlechte Wärmeableitung vom Chip zum Kühler.



Kühl doch direkt on die.


----------



## Manustefan (12. Januar 2016)

Also ich habe den Lüfter Amanda Titan und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Er ist sehr leise und Kühlt auch sehr gut bei Heißen Tagen.  ich habe ein 4 Kern 4.2 Ghz und eine Temperatur von 32 bis 43


----------



## MF13 (13. Januar 2016)

Leichenschänderei nennt man das 

Welche CPU hast du denn genau?


----------

